# Reparatur Drehgeber



## INST (31 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben an alten Anlagen noch Drehgeber vom Typ Heidenhain ROC513 im Einsatz. Heidenhain hat den Support für diesem Typ eingestellt .

Kennt jemand eine Firma, die diesen Drehgeber noch repariert?

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## Matthias1958 (1 April 2009)

Um was für einen Drehgeber handelt es sich?

Wenn Inkremental-Drehgeber, dann würd ich mir einen mit der gleichen Impulszahl per Umdrehung suchen.

Mach doch mal ein paar mehr Angaben zu Deinem Geber.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 April 2009)

INST schrieb:


> ... Heidenhain hat den Support für diesem Typ eingestellt .



Hallo,

heißt das wirklich, das sie die Teile nicht mehr reparieren?

Falls ja, müsste Euch Heidenhain externe Reparaturbetriebe
empfehlen können, die haben doch sicher einen Überblick,
wer sich den Teilen noch annimmt wie z. B. *hier*.


----------



## INST (1 April 2009)

Hallo,

hat sich erledigt. Wir setzen jetzt einen Typ der Fa. Kübler als Ersatz ein. 

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## INST (1 April 2009)

@Gerhard

ja, die haben den Support eingestellt. Vor 1,5 Jahren wurde er noch repariert und bei der nächsten Anfrage hieß es: "Nein" und ohne Angabe eines Ersatztyps.

Gruß
INST


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2009)

Für Zitate gibt es auch den "Zitieren"-Button unten in jedem Beitrag.

Das mit der abgesetzten Reparatur habe ich auch schon leidvoll erfahren müssen.


----------

